# Friggin Fireworks!



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor Esther, our foster dog, although better with gunfire, is still terrified of fireworks.


Last night, a Wednesday, the 8th of November, some idiot was letting some off!!!


Poor girl had been at the vets' all day having xrays on her spine and hips. She peed at about 8.30am before she went in. When we came home she just wanted to get inside (had she heard some then?) Then we heard them! That was it for the rest of the night she would not go out. At 5.45am she was crying to go out. I was still asleep! One of the few mornings when I was still sleeping beyond 5am, having been up at 2am for my usual nocturnal wanderings.
If I could find out who it was I would like to shove a banger up where the sun don't shine!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Regular occurrence here

Eid celebrations , birthdays etc, the Asian community are big on fireworks

Possibally others too, no longer just Nov 5 and New year

Fortunately shadow is not worried by them 

However I’m not so keen 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep Pat, our old Lab/Dane should have been a gun dog but petrified of bangs.
Nov.5th. always dug a hole in the garden to hide in.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Now we have a shoot in the area! The fireworks have caused a return of her fear of gunfire  I expect we will have a return of the twice weekly shoots for the rest of the winter now.


When the behaviourist was here for Tigan he mentioned new treatments for noise phobia. It is a sub lingual tablet that works instantaneously. Not sure how much it will cost but if you, eventually, get a cure it might be worth it. He is coming back at some stage so I will try to find out more then.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I need one for windy conditions , Pat 

He doesn’t like the wind 

But the truth is he’s got to 9 and a half

Like me he doesn’t like a lot of things 

And like me he’s had to learn to put up with them 

That’s life 

I think you may be too sensitive to his needs pat 

We do the best we can , the rest he needs to learn to live with 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> I think you may be too sensitive to his needs pat
> We do the best we can , the rest he needs to learn to live with Sandra


Agreed.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmmm. How can I be "too" sensitive to his needs?


If I recognise his needs then I, surely, must try to satisfy them? If I don't recognise them, then all is fine for me. But not for him.


----------

